# Are these tigrinums OK?



## Hamlet (Sep 5, 2016)

This may or may not be a silly thread, depending on the answers I get. 

I have two Paph. tigrinums from different sources. They are growing well, but I've observed some things, which may or may not indicate problems, so I wanted to ask you guys about them. They are rare and expensive plants, after all.

1. This one always loses leaves. It grows one leaf and loses two, basically. I recently removed a brown leaf at the base, and now the next one is already yellowing:







The leaves also have a lighter colour than my other plant. Difference between clones or maybe some nutrient deficiency? The roots look fine, though:






2. This one's growing very well, but the leaf tips are yellowish. Is this normal? This plant was dried out for quite a while, to the point that the leaves got soft, now they are leathery again. Maybe this had some effect on the leaves. Or does it look nutrient related?











Both side by side:






Is there something wrong with these plants, or am I seeing things?

Thanks!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Sep 5, 2016)

Mine did the exact same thing and I put it on another shelf, on a spot with less light. It stopped yellowing and loosing leaves and now, it is growing well. Maybe it could work for your too. (my sanguii was doing this too and someone gave me the tip that it was because of the light level... now both plants are doing great in a "darker spot"  )


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2016)

I was growing my tigrinum and each leave grown was costing me one lost. Someone here said they do well drier and that's working better for me.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 5, 2016)

I think there are threads on ST where people grow them in baskets. So yes drier and if you still have problems try in basket


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2016)

There are very detailted info threads here on tigrinums, thank these s.t.ers!!!


----------



## Stone (Sep 5, 2016)

I have one outside undercover at the moment. It's in a basket and has been watered (lightly) about 4 or 5 times since late May! It's just waking up now and in bud. Min. temps over winter were about 4C. Max averaged 15C
A very hardy plant!
Hamlet, your plants look fine. Keep them bright, cool and dry-ish over winter.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2016)

If the roots are good, it probably OK.
Maybe less light.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 6, 2016)

everytime I hear about a tigrinum turnaround..it's because they needed to b grown drier


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you all. I guess I should let them dry out more between waterings. I've been reading a lot about tigrinum here using the search function. Lots of info to be found. I read about basket culture but I'm not sure if I should make such a change since I get very good root growth in my plastic pots.



OrchidIsa said:


> Mine did the exact same thing and I put it on another shelf, on a spot with less light. It stopped yellowing and loosing leaves and now, it is growing well. Maybe it could work for your too. (my sanguii was doing this too and someone gave me the tip that it was because of the light level... now both plants are doing great in a "darker spot"  )



Thanks. I found your thread about your tigrinum. You're right, it looks like the exact same thing! I'll try putting it in a shadier place. What's strange about the light thing is that the second plant gets more light, some direct sunlight even, yet doesn't lose leaves.



Stone said:


> I have one outside undercover at the moment. It's in a basket and has been watered (lightly) about 4 or 5 times since late May! It's just waking up now and in bud. Min. temps over winter were about 4C. Max averaged 15C
> A very hardy plant!
> Hamlet, your plants look fine. Keep them bright, cool and dry-ish over winter.



Your winter maximum is lower than my minimum on my windowsill. We sometimes have -20C in winter, so I can't grow them outside all year. I leave them outside until nights reach 12C, then I put them in inside.

I wondered about the differences in plant habit. There seem to be two variants, one with broader, upright, straight leaves, and one with narrower, curved leaves. I just found John M's thread about his tigrinum, where you pointed this out as well. I wonder if these variants originate from different places in nature and one is more adapted to higher light than the other. Could explain why my plant with the curved leaves seems to take higher light levels than the straight-leaved one. Of course, this is all just baseless speculation in my part, I have no knowledge about this whatsoever.


----------

